Ask HN: How many components does your React project have? - tarikozket
======
statictype
Excluding any third party components used via npm, we have about 60-70
components for one of our apps.

This is a tool to design signage systems, so each 'widget' that could be used
is a separate component- so that counts for about 20 of the components.

The rest are used for the core app.

This is excluding 3rd party open source components we use for drag-and-drop
and the color picker.

